# Official Photoshop Class sign-up Thread - April 12th



## DRB1313 (Mar 7, 2008)

Saturday, April 12th. Lee's Crossing Subdivision Clubhouse. Marietta Ga.
10:00am til 5:00 pm or whenever
There will be no charge for the class, just bring a sense of humor and be ready to have a good time.

Okay, I've nailed down the location for the class. Now all I have to do is find a projector.
I believe I have one secured, but you never know.

I will start a list and update it here in this post. If you would, please
use this thread to say I'm in or Maybe and list the Photoshop program you use (PSE4 PSE5 PSE6 CS2 CS3), also state your experience level (Beginner, Intermediate, Advanced )
An example would be: ( I'm in, Beginner, CS3 )
This will help me tweak the program to fit the needs of everyone.
I have a pretty good workshop plan written and will be adding the final touches over the next couple of weeks.
I will provide drinks and coffee, just bring a little cash to pitch in for pizza.

I will add directions in a couple of days.
Alright, Who's In???

DRB1313
Ronfritz
Slimbo
FussyRay
Ramblin' WreckMaybe
Gabuckhunter88Should be Hopefully
Wiskey33 (+ possible friend)
David Helmly
DanTroop2000
L. Seabrook
S. Metz
Beanie24
stev
3 for Lonesomedove
Leo Very Possible
Hoss

The address is:
1170 Chestnut Hill Cir.
Marietta Ga. 30064

From I-75 Take exit 265 (N. Marietta Pkwy 120 )
Traveling south, exit and go right. Traveling North, exit and go left.
Stay straight, Cross over Hwy.41. continue until the Rd makes a bend to the left,
You will be making a right on Whitlock between the Big Church and the Suntrust bank.
Turn left on Manning at the second light.
At the stop sign turn left into Lee's crossing Subdv.
After the first stop sign take the second Rd on your left.
The Clubhouse is on the right at the end.

Here's a map link:http://maps.google.com/maps?q=1170+...+Marietta,+GA+30064,+USA&sa=X&oi=map&ct=image


----------



## #4s (Mar 7, 2008)

I think I am, got to check my schedule at work.  I will post a yea or niegh Monday.


----------



## fussyray (Mar 7, 2008)

I am in Beginner PSE6


----------



## ronfritz (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm in, CS3.  I know what you taught me plus a couple other things.


----------



## slimbo (Mar 8, 2008)

Im an intermediate cs2 user and I will be there.  Let me know if I need to bring anything other than pizza money.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Mar 8, 2008)

I should be able to make it, work schedule is not set out yet but I asked for it off so i will hopefully be there, I am a beginner and use CS2


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm in CS2 Intermediate. I'm may be bringing another guy too, but will let you know for sure.

It's awesome that you got this together, thanks.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm in.  PSE 6.  Blind hog.

Great job DRB.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to it.
Worked up something today that really has some Wow to it.
Basic editing with a Bang!
I don't know if I'm more excited or nervous!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm in and excited. Less than beginner PSE6.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Mar 9, 2008)

I would like to come


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks like we are getting there.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 9, 2008)

Address added!! TTT


----------



## Itchy Finger (Mar 10, 2008)

How nice of you. Good luck to you and everyone who attends. 

Photoshop is an awesome program and very fun to use. I use it about every day and have been using it for many years and still haven't mastered all the tools! That pen tool still kicks my butt!

Even if you're not interested in learning it, may I suggest you attend just to see what can be done with it. 

Good luck DRB1313, hope you'll be surprised with a large crowd turn out. 

By the way, you won't be wearing them undersized spiderman pajamas, with the crotch ripped out of them, will you? LOL

Good Luck


----------



## slimbo (Mar 10, 2008)

Why do I need the address?  I thought you were gonna pick me up on the way?


----------



## Smokey (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Itchy!
I'm not sure where the spiderman pajama thing comes from, but
I can assure you, I won't be wearing them.
Not the whole time anyway

Smokey, Get to Brown nosing!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Mar 11, 2008)

Itchy Finger said:


> How nice of you. Good luck to you and everyone who attends.
> 
> Photoshop is an awesome program and very fun to use. I use it about every day and have been using it for many years and still haven't mastered all the tools! That pen tool still kicks my butt!
> 
> ...



I sure hope those PJ's don't show up!  Is that a Canon thing?


----------



## Hoss (Mar 11, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## stev (Mar 11, 2008)

Ad me to the list.Beginner cs3


----------



## Hoss (Mar 11, 2008)

Back ttt.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 12, 2008)

Still got plenty of room.


----------



## Itchy Finger (Mar 13, 2008)

Thread bump for DRB1313.

Good luck again DRB1313, and come on guys and girls...sign up!


----------



## lonesome dove (Mar 13, 2008)

My wife and son and one of her friends . They are all beginner Wife and son are useing pse6. Not sure about her friend I belive she is useing pse7.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 14, 2008)

A trip back ttt

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Mar 15, 2008)

Back to the top...

Sure wish I could be there!  I'll be at the Carolinas Nature Photographers' Association meeting that weekend...


----------



## stev (Mar 15, 2008)

IM all excited for the class.


----------



## fussyray (Mar 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks fussyray!


----------



## Smokey (Mar 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm with Ya Smokey


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 18, 2008)

Another trip to the top.


----------



## #4s (Mar 19, 2008)

Well did some checking, I will not be able to make it.  Hate it but got to work to pay the bills.  Thanks for the invite and I sure it will be fun for all that attends.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry we are going to miss you. Well understood about the work thing, plus it's a loooong drive for Ya too.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 20, 2008)

3 more weeks?


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 21, 2008)

Getting Close.


----------



## fussyray (Mar 22, 2008)

Ride to the Top


----------



## Hoss (Mar 24, 2008)

Send it back up.


----------



## Beanie24 (Mar 25, 2008)

Planning to come.ttt


----------



## fussyray (Mar 26, 2008)

Ride to the top


----------



## davidhelmly (Mar 27, 2008)

Back up.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 27, 2008)

Still wish I could be there!


----------



## fussyray (Mar 28, 2008)

bttt


----------



## Smokey (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd like to be there but I'll be in Tennessee that weekend for a pretty important "warm-up" match before the National Championships out in Tunica, Mississippi

ttt
Bump
btw


----------



## Mel (Mar 28, 2008)

Do ya'll think -- or have you already done -- something similiar except a class for a dufus that bought a camera with features I don't know how to use?  Or just a basic photography meet and greet, share your brains kinda thing?  I'd like to come to this, but I do ZERO editing type stuff.  I'm doing good to get a decent picture.  I just *thought* I was taking some cool pics, but ya'll are good.


----------



## Ramblin' Wreck (Mar 29, 2008)

Put me down as a maybe, CS2 Intermediate


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are really interested in Photography and are wanting to get better, you have found a great place here at Woody's.
The folks are great and are more than willing to share information and techniques.
If you have questions about settings or how to do something, just ask away, you will get some great help.
A good editing program will quickly become something that you will want to have.
I would recommend Photoshop elements 6 (PSE6).
You can purchase it for around $79 to $99 .
As far as the class goes, Come on! You will be able to see what can
be done and all the advantages of having an editing program.
You won't be the only one there with no knowledge of it.
Let me know and I will put you on the list and again welcome to Woody's.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sure - we had a photography meet & greet this weekend!  But only 3 of us made it.  Several folks get togather off & on - like at the CMSA events, Callaway Gardens, their yards, whatever.

You'll do fine at the Photoshop sharing session. 

This is a great group of helpful folks!  Thanks to all of y'all!

TTT for DRB1313


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 30, 2008)

Y'all have fun!


----------



## fussyray (Apr 3, 2008)

Ride To Top  only 9 more days!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep! We are getting close!!


----------



## fussyray (Apr 5, 2008)

Week from today.  Maybe I can do something with this $80.00 PS6 on my computer that is just longing to be used.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 5, 2008)

Won't be long now!


----------



## Slim1218 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd like to come, but I'll have to see about work first. 

Beginner, PSE5.  I've used Paint Shop Pro 7 and Photoshop 6 & 7 in the past, but it's been a loooong time and I need to start at the beginning.

So it's a maybe for now


----------



## Hoss (Apr 6, 2008)

Back up to the top.


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 7, 2008)

It's getting close!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 7, 2008)

GPS is programmed.  TTT


----------



## stev (Apr 7, 2008)

Ill be there.I guess ill take a day off of turkey huntin.I need a break.These 40 hr weeks are killin me.I do need a break fer sure.


----------



## jason308 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like myself (beginner/intermediate PSE5) and my wife (beginner PSE5) will be there.....


----------



## Slim1218 (Apr 7, 2008)

Scratch me off the list .. I had forgotten that I'd be off work so I could go to another event - the Atlanta Steeplechase at Kingston Downs.

Sorry I can't make it.. I was definitely looking forward to it!  Hopefully we can plan another one again sometime?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hate to do it but I cant go, boss wouldnt give me the day off work


----------



## fussyray (Apr 9, 2008)

Back to top I am still in!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 9, 2008)

It's gettin real close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fussyray (Apr 10, 2008)

up up


----------



## rip18 (Apr 10, 2008)

Still wish I could make it... btt


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 11, 2008)

One more day!!!!!


----------



## jason308 (Apr 11, 2008)

I just hope there won't be any other Canon shooters walking around with holy Spiderman PJs........ 

We're looking forward to meeting everyone and learning a thing or two.....


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 11, 2008)

They are dirty and my dryer just broke, may have to wear the Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon PJ's


----------



## jason308 (Apr 11, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> They are dirty and my dryer just broke, may have to wear the Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon PJ's



Great.....


----------



## Hoss (Apr 11, 2008)

So you lay in a supply of PINK dresses, DRB.  Figure a few folks might forget theirs.

Hoss


----------



## OkieHunter (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm kinda lucky my wife makes pretty good money as a Digital Artist and is a real pro with photoshop, in fact she teaches it from time to time.


----------

